# Fitness BB/Aestetics



## Marly27 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Fellas

Going to keep the intro brief.  Over the last year or so I revolved my training around being a regional crossfit athlete.  Working with coaches and what not, over the last month I reassessed my goals/priorities/hopes and dream, all that good stuff.  After being in athletics and passionate about fitness my whole life, I went to the basics and realized, it's always been about crushing it in life ($$$) and pulling tail.  

After spending a year burning out my CNS and feeling like shit, I'm focusing on feeling great, looking great.  I've been cruising test p for recovery along with HGH so I figure I'll make some adjustments there while finishing out my HGH.

I'm working with my same coach, but changing everything to aestetics/fitness going after a fitness model physique.  This guy is gifted when it comes to his knowledge of the human body and training.  Also working with my same nutritionist who's helped manyyyy competitive BB and physique models.  

I will keep as detailed of a log as I can throughout this with pictures and all that good stuff.  A fairly recent picture is in my avatar.  I will get my stats tonight when I speak with my coach around training.

The hormones that I will be on:
Primo :1g e/w for 20 weeks - UG not Schering.  UG was cheaper and is testing around 95%
Test P: 30MG ED (210 EW)
Metribolone Injectable 4 weeks.  I have 100ml and 2mg/ML so I'll play with this a bit.
HGH 8 IU M/T/Th/F-my protocol is strange but is effective.  I pin 3 times throughout the day never SC.  I use Serostim and Nordis.
T4 150mcg ED

I am thinking on wither to add in anavar at 100mg or Winny Depot at 50mg.  I've thought about masteron but on the fence, I'm really lean and I still don't feel it does much for me and my sex drive is nuts. 


my BF was 9.7% last time I was measured.  But I have a little bit of stubborn fat on my lower back/love handle area.  Otherwise my abs are entirely visible.  My diet will be very clean, I am aiming to drop bf to 6-8% range, and work on proportion.  Last time I weighed in around 193 at 5'9.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 15, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> UG was cheaper and is testing around 95%



Would you mind sharing the contact details of the mass spec services lab you're using?


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 15, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Would you mind sharing the contact details of the mass spec services lab you're using?



I didn't taste it, and I received misinformation.  Going with schering, I rather rake out the extra cash for quality and piece of mind.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 15, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> I didn't taste it, and I received misinformation.  Going with schering, I rather rake out the extra cash for quality and piece of mind.



OK, got it, I was asking in case you found a lab providing these services. FYI I'm about to run a similar cycle and when I bought my primo I quickly made the decision to go for the Schering too, I tested 2 UGLs and they were Eq or underdosed.

My cycle should be a bit shorter (unless I keep making substantial gains at 16w) but with very similar compounds (primo 800 or 900/w, test 500 or 750w, some orals as kicker and finisher, might be on GH too depending on my last batch test results), my goals are also quite different from yours but would be interesting to compare the results.


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 15, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> OK, got it, I was asking in case you found a lab providing these services. FYI I'm about to run a similar cycle and when I bought my primo I quickly made the decision to go for the Schering too, I tested 2 UGLs and they were Eq or underdosed.
> 
> My cycle should be a bit shorter (unless I keep making substantial gains at 16w) but with very similar compounds (primo 800 or 900/w, test 500 or 750w, some orals as kicker and finisher, might be on GH too depending on my last batch test results), my goals are also quite different from yours but would be interesting to compare the results.



Definitely man, that could make it interesting.  

That was my concern with primo as well, most people who will testify that a labs primo is legit wouldn't know the difference between EQ and Primo.  As for GH, I started with generic and will never do anything but pharma again.  I felt like GH has made a considerable difference in my body composition.


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well today is Day 1 of this journey.  Primo hasn't come in yet, just cruisin on my test but tweaked macros and started my first day of physique training or whatever they call it these days.

The funny thing is, I have been training religiously this last year, but this workout was a lot harder than I expected.  I'm on CNS recovery this next week too, so although volume is high, it will go higher.  Still a great workout.  I'll start posting them when the real training gets going.

Macros will be adjusting weekly, as of right now:

M/Tu/W/F/Sa: 240P 350C 90F

Th: 230P 500C 80F

Su: Cheat Meal at dinner - fairly high quality

All food is high quality.  
Protein is from Grass Fed ground bison, Grass fed Top Sirloin, Free Range Eggs (except for the whites I mix in), and grass-fed beef liver 1-2 times a week

Carbs are Oats, bananas, white rice, sweet potato, and coconut water.

Fats are from avocado, olive oil, eggs, some animal fat, and small amounts of grass fed butter. 

Intra/Post workout nutrition: 10g BCAA during, Branched Cyclic Dextrose after and whey isolate after that.


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 19, 2014)

18th
6 A:M workout 

A1. Back Squat @30x1; 6-8x4; Rest 60 seconds
A2. WTD Pull up @30x1; 4-6x4; Rest 60 seconds
B1. KB Rack Squat @20x1; 8-10x3; Rest 60 seconds
B2. Strict Supinated Pull ups @20x1; Max reps x3; Rest 60 seconds
C1. Prisoner Jump Squat; 10x3; Rest 30 seconds
C2. Ring Row @2020; 10x3; Rest 30 seconds
+
15 minutes zone 1


Diet:
Training: 15g BCAA During workout, 50g Branched Cyclic Dextrose post w/ 40g whey isolate 15 minutes later

Breakfast: 1 cup dry oats, 1 banana, 4 eggs, 1 cup egg whites, half scoop protein for flavor. -Blended (only way I can continuously eat breakfast long term)

Lunch: 10 ounce patty (50% kangaroo 50% grassfed beef), 2 cups cooked white rice, 1/2 TBSP olive oil.

Dinner: 8 ounce sweet potato puree (1TBSP grass-fed butter, cinnamon, xylitol), 10 ounce patty (50% kangaroo 50% grassfed beef), 16 ounce coconut water


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 27, 2014)

Little behind here.  I will start posting on Monday when I start my Primo cycle.

But here is an Update:

BW:184.4
BF:5.7%
Height 5'9

BF may not be accurate as it wasnt a bod pod.  I was thinking 9-10 since I'm pretty critical, coach said 6-7.  Very lean, but still some flab around the love handles.  Stubborn body fat most likely stress related.  Will be upping test to 500 and incorporating aromasin, could be estrogen water related as well.  We will see soon.


----------

